# Moon Palace questions about AI and resort



## bosco0633 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am looking to do a trip to mexico in January.  I priced the vacation with a tour company and for my family of 4 I am looking at 6000.00 flights included.

I have seen that I can book the golf resorts through RCI and I need some help understanding things.

First of all what is the difference between

*AI* The Golf Club at Moon Palace (#A134)
The Golf at Moon Palace *PP-AI* (#A677)

what is the PP stand for???

Also I am looking at the all inclusive fees and I am a little surprised and confused

For A134 these are the fees.  I cant figure out what this price is for.  Am I correct in understanding that this is for all four of us?? or is this 5526 for just 2 of us?

That seems outrageous and way over price for the week are going.


01-jan-2014 - 26-apr-2014

5526.00

Additional Adult in the same room US$752 & Child 4-17 years old US$383 per week.

I always assumed timeshare was cheaper but I am getting that price with flight included through a travel booking.  

Please help me make heads or tails here.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 3, 2013)

RCI has the info below for The Golf at Moon Palace *PP-AI* (#A677)
I believe the PP -AI means pre paid all inclusive rates.  It seems that the price is for the 4 bedroom and is for 1-4 persons.  If you have a 5th or 6th person there would be an extra fee.  I went to the Moon Palace about 8 years ago.  There were two side by side resorts that both had Moon Palace in the name.  There was a shuttle that took you between if you wanted to use the restaurants or facilities at the one you weren't staying at.  There was also a shuttle that took you to the Beach/Sun Palace in the hotel zone.

AI's through RCI or II or any of the exchange companies can't always beat package rates that include airfare.  If you know any owners, you can see if they can get you a better rate with one of their bonus weeks.



> Mandatory Fees
> State Lodging tax is 3% ask resort for currency type.
> Policy Restrictions
> Min. Occ. 4 adults per unit, additional people at extra cost, max. 6 people per villa.
> ...


----------



## psubill78 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, the *PP-AI* means you have to prepay the rates prior to getting onsite at the resort.

You are getting a great pricing doing that, however, you won't get their $1500 resort funny money included when you do the *PP-AI* rates.

Sometimes booking through a member can save you money too with the referal program. We have been Palace members for 2 years now.

Moon is a great property. We have been there a number of times.  Feel free to email me with questions if you'd like.

Bill


----------

